# 90 Moulding hints tips specs info ?



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

O.K. I got sum Q's about converting 90 Caddy 4dr mouldings to a 2dr.

1. Can someone tell me how to mend the cut pieces back together?

2. What exactly is the material that they are made from?

3. When you mend and blend the painted section what to do about the chrome strip on the top?

4. They dont connect at all to the rocker panels?

5.How wide are the mouldings?

6. How do they stick to the car?


Thanx in advance peoples!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

bump!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 24 2006, 05:58 PM~4695717
> *O.K. I got sum Q's about converting 90 Caddy 4dr mouldings to a 2dr.
> 
> 1. Can someone tell me how to mend the cut pieces back together?
> ...


I have been trying to get someone to do a step by step detailed photo document for a while, but still no response! Good luck!


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 25 2006, 09:38 PM~4705756
> *I have been trying to get someone to do a step by step detailed photo document for a while, but still no response! Good luck!
> *


Yea I'm seein no luv here. 
It's top secret. SHHit! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 26 2006, 01:25 AM~4706751
> *Yea I'm seein no luv here.
> It's top secret. SHHit! :biggrin:
> *


That ok, cause if I figure it out how to do it the right way it wont be no secret anymore,I would post a how to documentary on them shits, I would rather see peoples rides done up than half assed! Im always down to help out a fellow rider! :biggrin:


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 26 2006, 11:02 AM~4709119
> *That ok, cause if I figure it out how to do it the right way it wont be no secret anymore,I would post a how to documentary on them shits, I would rather see peoples rides done up than half assed! Im always down to help out a fellow rider! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanx 


and BUUMP!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea alotta people keep that info top secret cus then they cant charge people for it.


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 12:05 PM~4709554
> *yea alotta people keep that info top secret cus then they cant charge people for it.
> *


I C. I think LRM had a spot on it I guess I'll dig through my old issues and see if I find. :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

I guess its TTTough shit 4 me huh. :biggrin:


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

100 Views still no Info!!!!????? :uh:


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

110h nobody has .02 cents on it.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I cut the peices with a Mitre saw or a sharp utility knife. Bumper epoxy or Fiberglass will mend them back together. Use bondo to cover your work

Most of the mouldings are made of plastic, but the ones on limos are fiberglass.

forthe chrome strip on top you need to put 2 peices of chrome trim back on as neatly as possible, or the autozone chrome strips.

They are not connected to the rockers the bottom lip just laps under them a little

They are 8.5 inches wide *(top to bottom)

you need to use the same clips that hold the mouldings to the 90s 4 door caddies.

It aint no big secret its just that, there are already topics on this.Plus different people do them different ways


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 26 2006, 09:02 PM~4713189
> *I cut the peices with a Mitre saw or a sharp utility knife. Bumper epoxy or Fiberglass will mend them back together. Use bondo to cover your work
> 
> Most of the mouldings are made of plastic, but the ones on limos are fiberglass.
> ...


finally! :biggrin: 
Thanx bro!
I figured there were other topics but I couldnt find.
On the chrome strip is it removable? Auto Zone chrome strips? Are you talikin about the door edge stuff?
I know I was thinkin about that door edge shit. They sell it at the swap meet here of the roll. :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 26 2006, 10:55 PM~4713451
> *
> On the chrome strip is it removable? Auto Zone chrome strips? Are you talikin about the door edge stuff?
> I know I was thinkin about that door edge shit. They sell it at the swap meet here of the roll. :biggrin:
> *


use the chrome that is already on the 4 door ones.. cut it, and slide one slightly over the other, or slide them close enough together that you cant really tell it's 2 pieces...

sometimes, youll see the limo chrome on here for sale.. 

i wouldnt use the door edge chrome.....


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

what do you think is a fair price for a full set of 2dr fleetwood moldings and rocker chrome shipped to your door. ?? i know no one has a kit, just interested to see what i'd be worth to someone, $500??

j.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 27 2006, 02:26 PM~4717664
> *what do you think is a fair price for a full set of 2dr fleetwood moldings and rocker chrome shipped to your door. ?? i know no one has a kit, just interested to see what i'd be worth to someone, $500??
> 
> j.
> *


$500 would be a deal


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 27 2006, 01:57 PM~4717500
> *use the chrome that is already on the 4 door ones.. cut it, and slide one slightly over the other, or slide them close enough together that you cant really tell it's 2 pieces...
> 
> sometimes, youll see the limo chrome on here for sale..
> ...


 The 4 door ones are the ones I use, I was just throwing the autozone chrome out there


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Ulysses 2 knows how to do them, hes always down to help a rider out. I would like to see a "HOW TO" on them involving pics, also incuding all the steps and tricks in full detail! Im in the process of taking mine off so Im going to post some pics and measurments on puting them on a coupe, I hope it helps!


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 27 2006, 05:29 PM~4719489
> *Ulysses 2 knows how to do them, hes always down to help a rider out.  I would like to see a "HOW TO" on them involving pics, also incuding all the steps and tricks in full detail!    Im in the process of taking mine off so Im going to post some pics and measurments on puting them on a coupe, I hope it helps!
> *


   nice


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

one day ill make a how to on this , until then my tip is to have a car in front of you to match everythig up . and use bumper repair to put the cut parts together again


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jan 28 2006, 10:00 AM~4722442
> *one day ill make a how to on this , until then my tip is to have a car in front of you  to match everythig up . and use bumper repair to put the cut parts together again
> *


I cant wait to see this!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I used this stuff called "FUSUR 142" I found at a napa store. It comes out of 2 tubes with a special caulking gun. When the 2 sides mix, it turns into strong, hard ass plastic in about three minutes. You can check it out at www.lord.com Good luck and be very careful. Side mouldings are hard to come by these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 28 2006, 07:22 PM~4724552
> *I used this stuff called "FUSUR 142" I found at a napa store. It comes out of 2 tubes with a special caulking gun. When the 2 sides mix, it turns into strong, hard ass plastic in about three minutes. You can check it out at www.lord.com Good luck and be very careful. Side mouldings are hard to come by these days. :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah, I have 4 sets to use for practice in case I mess some up, I heard that 2 part door skin adhesive would work as well? I took mine off today it looks like they torched a screwdriver then melted them together, I will post pics as soon as I get back from the store, I have to buy some batteries for my camera!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Heres some pics on how they made them on this car!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

It looks like they melted them in a X pattern to ensure strength!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Heres some measurments of the peoples work that did this on my caddy,This is on the drivers side starting with the very back quarter panel peice thats NOT moulded together, 1st measure from the crease were the wheel well starts to flare to the bottom edge of the clip, then from the lower body line to the botom of the clip, It should read 4 1/2 length and 1/ 1/2 height from the lower body line to the bottom of the clip, once your clip is mesured out take a marker and make a dot to the lowest spot in the clip hole.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Next measure 8 inches from the bottom edge of this clip then1 1/4 from the lower body line that is were your 2nd clip should sit then mark it as well! This is were it sits with a different peice that i have laying around!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Next from the bottom of the 2nd clip measure until it reads 16 1/8 or 1 1/8 from the quarter edge and filler, once it reads out this will be your top hole for that peice! After thats marked measure 5 1/4 down and 1 1/8 from the edge of of the quarter and filler!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Now as for the quarter peices in front of the wheel well measure from the edge of the door jam untill it reads 3 1/8, then from the lower body line to the bottom of the clip was 2 inches, from the from the quarter edge the 2nd clip going towards the back wheel was 12 inches, once thats marked measure from the bottom edge of the clip to the wheel well crease and it should read 3 1/4 inches were it starts to flare! I WONT BE ABLE TO HELP OUT ON THE DOOR PEICES BECAUSE OF DIFFERENT GAPS MEASURMENTS FROM THE EDGE OF THE DOOR TO THE QUARTER, SOME ARE DIFFERENT DEPENDING ON IF THEY HAD DAMAGE BEFORE OR IF THE DOORS HAVE BEEN TAKING OFF AND PUT BACK ON! THIS IS ALL GOING TO DETERMINE ON HOW THE PANELS WERE MADE, I WAS JUST TRYING TO THROW OUT AN IDEA OF INSTALLING THEM!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jan 29 2006, 12:01 AM~4725976
> *Thanks for the pics.
> *


No problem sorry its not a perfect 'how to" but it should help1


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jan 29 2006, 12:01 AM~4725976
> *Thanks for the pics.
> *


i agree...

hey, big caddy, how much for 1 door piece???

im gonna need a spare when i do mine....


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

what are the measerments on moldings


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetlew46_@Jan 29 2006, 02:45 PM~4728599
> *what are the measerments on moldings
> *


I will get them first thang after I get off work tommorrow, I would do it now but I have a really high fever today!


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 29 2006, 09:32 PM~4730929
> *I will get them first thang after I get off work tommorrow, I would do it now but I have a really high fever today!
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: U da man! good lookin out! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hey big caddy , you gonna do your own now? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

now i see why they cracked


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 29 2006, 08:32 PM~4730929
> *I will get them first thang after I get off work tommorrow, I would do it now but I have a really:barf:  high fever today!
> *


 :worship: :worship: thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 29 2006, 08:32 PM~4730929
> *I will get them first thang after I get off work tommorrow, I would do it now but I have a really high fever today!
> *


youve got my # , call if you have any problems


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jan 30 2006, 12:48 AM~4731678
> *hey big caddy , you gonna do your own now?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Probably , I love tedious work LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jan 30 2006, 12:49 AM~4731683
> *now i see why they cracked
> *


They seem really strong, but started cracking were the chrome strip sits, so it kinda hides the crack!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jan 30 2006, 11:00 AM~4733570
> *youve got my # , call if you have any problems
> *


No prob man, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 30 2006, 12:38 AM~4731594
> *:thumbsup:  :worship: U da man! good lookin out! :biggrin:
> *


 Heres them measurements for the doors and the front quarters; On the QUARTERS from top, to middle, to bottom, 17" 3/4 for the top , 16" 1/4 from the thick edge all the way across for the middle, and 15" 1/2 for the bottom. The DOORS 59" 3/4 for the top, 59" 1/4 for the middle, and 58" 1/2 for the bottom! Im glad I could help you guys out a little! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

These pics just show where I put the measuring tape, sorry for the blurr!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

If anyone has any pointers or tips please feel free to post pics and stuff! Lets keep this topic rolling!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

any pics of start to finish for moldings


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 24 2006, 03:58 PM~4695717
> *O.K. I got sum Q's about converting 90 Caddy 4dr mouldings to a 2dr.
> 
> 1. Can someone tell me how to mend the cut pieces back together?
> ...


FOR THIS I CALLED THIS PLACE TODAY AND TEY SELL IT FOR $75 A SIDE

G&E AUTO ANTIQUE 
10721 FOREST ST 
SANTA FE SPRINGS CA 90670 
(562)946-2664


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 31 2006, 08:18 PM~4745764
> *FOR THIS I CALLED THIS PLACE TODAY AND TEY SELL IT FOR $75 A SIDE
> 
> G&E AUTO ANTIQUE
> ...


I'd like to see those.
You order them?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 2 2006, 07:35 PM~4760980
> *I'd like to see those.
> You order them?
> *


Im going to tommorrow, $180 shipped for both sides :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 2 2006, 07:43 PM~4761525
> *Im going to tommorrow, $180 shipped for both sides :biggrin:
> *


When you get em post pics pleeze. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what is it ? a 1 part chrome strip? kinda expensive


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 2 2006, 09:04 PM~4761725
> *what is it ? a 1 part chrome strip? kinda expensive
> *


yep, it is one peice and its pricey but worth it ya know!


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

IT WAS IN LRM LAST YEAR THATS HOW I GOT THE ADDRESS ITS THE ONE WITH THE RUG BURNS IMPALA ON THE COVER CHECK IT OUT ITS KINDA TORDS THE END


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

or you can have cool metal ones like mine made :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

NICE! Who does EM?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

limos


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2006, 06:58 PM~4769603
> *limos
> *


OHHHHH, I see! :biggrin: LOL!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2006, 05:38 PM~4769428
> *or you can have cool metal ones like mine made  :biggrin:
> *


i dont see what the pics are showing
metal what?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2006, 05:58 PM~4769603
> *limos
> *


o yea where they at? they got a #? j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 3 2006, 10:21 PM~4771142
> *o yea where they at? they got a #?  j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I wish that I could buy some off someone!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 3 2006, 05:31 PM~4770303
> *i dont see what the pics are showing
> metal what?
> *



my panels are metal not plastic


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2006, 12:02 AM~4771768
> *my panels are metal not plastic
> *


I see the doors look like it, but the quarter peices are plastic right? You wanna sell them bro? I'll pay topp dolla! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i should make a mold ........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 4 2006, 12:15 PM~4774541
> *i should make a mold ........
> *


Yes do it! do it! You will make bank! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

id be for fiberglass though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 4 2006, 12:22 PM~4774580
> *id be for fiberglass  though
> *


Still, you can make some serious loot! Alot of people want them!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2006, 11:02 PM~4771768
> *my panels are metal not plastic
> *


i dont believe you send them to me and prove it :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 4 2006, 06:21 PM~4776270
> *i dont believe you send them to me and prove it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2006, 04:38 PM~4769428
> *or you can have cool metal ones like mine made  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK BRENTS HOLDING OUT IN US


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> I THINK BRENTS HOLDING OUT IN US
> [/quote) I think so! LOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im in the process of trying to fix some that was cracked and too short, I hope the epoxy works I put 2 packages on one split! HE HE! I melted off part of a peice that was mauled off another vehicle to bond them to were they would hold in place, i didnt want to try tape, kinda like plastic welding!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I just got done puting the bondo on the front side, before I did that i grinded the moulding down 'slope like' where it was connected so that it would look level instead of bulgy when puting the bondo on! I was amazed how good the epoxy held, i used 2 packs just on the back side! i will have pics as soon as I get some batteries, my camera eats them up!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

finally i got some batteries for my digital camera! heres some pics of the epoxy then bondo process on the passenger door moulding seems to be strong as hell!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

heres a ghetto illustration of what i did to make sure the 2 panels stayed lined up, I melted a little peice of the same material on each end so that it butted together to stay in place, it bonded so good that i could pick the panel with only the 2 plastic peices melted to it! Once it was in place I put a shit load of two part epoxy on the back side, make sure though that the backside of the panel is roughed up real good so that the epoxy will bond better! On the bottom pic I tried to show the way i grinded the panel down like a slope or V so the bondo would build up and not make the panel look bulgy when smoothed out! This is my first attempt of ever doing this, and it seems to be going good so far, i will try to post more pics as I go! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you took my tips eh?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

get at me with a good deal on those extras so i can get started :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 7 2006, 10:38 PM~4799092
> *get at me with a good deal on those extras so i can get started  :thumbsup:
> *


let me see if im going to need em first I might fuck up! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

<----- mine :biggrin: its a start


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Hell yeah! a start is good!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah these bitches are time consuming thats for real, i want em to be perfect! Any tips on following the lines? I have been using a paint stick with 180 wrapped around it! It seems to be working just takes along time!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im almost done with the passenger side i have alittle more shaping on the lines then its time to glaze putty then primer! Check it out, Im amazed!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I put a good amount of bondo where the lines were then before it set up I took a really thin peice of plastic and ran the lines across so that way it would be easy to sand them to shape!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

more sanding to do with a block!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

A little trick I learned beleive it or not was that a tooth pick worked great with 180 wrapped around it to shape the lines! Im amazed how good its turning out on my first attempt! I test fit the panel on the car and it lined up perfect, I couldnt beleive it, no grinding the edges on this one! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 8 2006, 10:50 PM~4807222
> *lookin good
> *


thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i read somewhere about mixing bondo and putting it in a ziplock bag , setting it on a contour that your trying to duplicate and letting it harden . then you have A perfect sanding block , but i dont know how it would work in those small spaces


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im glad that I got off my ass and attempted making these, who new?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im still gonna try and make a mold one of these days


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I just used 180 wraped around a toothpick and also around a thin peice of plastic as well, when your bondo is still wet its definatly a good Idea to make the grooves for lines for less sanding!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes sir a mold would be great! I hope the quarter peices are a little bit more easy!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 8 2006, 11:08 PM~4807337
> *i read somewhere about mixing bondo and putting it in a ziplock bag , setting it on a contour that your trying to duplicate and letting it harden . then you have A perfect sanding block , but i dont know how it would work in those small spaces
> *


thats sounds like a great idea for other stuff! Yeah, the bondo would probably be too thin and weak for the panel lines!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STINKY PINKY (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 8 2006, 10:08 PM~4807342
> *Im glad that I got off my ass and attempted making these, who new?
> *



I've been telling you that for a while, just try it, its not that hard! Glad to see its working out for you.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 7 2006, 02:43 PM~4796014
> *heres a ghetto illustration of what i did to make sure the 2 panels stayed lined up, I melted a little peice of the same material on each end so that it butted together to stay in place, it bonded so good that i could pick the panel with only the 2 plastic peices melted to it!    Once it was in place I put a shit load of two part epoxy on the back side, make sure though that the backside of the panel is roughed up real good so that the epoxy will bond better!        On the bottom pic I tried to show  the way i grinded the panel down like a slope or V so the bondo would build  up and not make the panel look bulgy when smoothed out!  This is my first attempt of ever doing this, and it seems to be going good so far, i will try to post more pics as I go! :biggrin:
> *



As you get better on later panels, try to use as little bondo as possible. And to get the panels straight and have the thin lines lined up, a screw a long straight board down, and use that edge when I epoxy the 2 sides together, just pushing the 2 peices together and towards the board. Get it? I'll try to take pics of my "panel maker" when I get to my shop again.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 9 2006, 05:51 PM~4812344
> *As you get better on later panels, try to use as little bondo as possible. And to get the panels straight and have the thin lines lined up, a screw a long straight board down, and use that edge when I epoxy the 2 sides together, just pushing the 2 peices together and towards the board. Get it? I'll try to take pics of my "panel maker" when I get to my shop again.
> *


I would have to see a pic of that, I used a round lead bar and layed it on the panels in the middle of were the panels were connected on the bottom , while I but welded the topp with plastic! It worked pretty good but I would like to learn more easier ways! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 9 2006, 05:46 PM~4812298
> *I've been telling you that for a while, just try it, its not that hard! Glad to see its working out for you.
> *


Yeah you, and Ulysses 2, candyman caddy and others helped motivate me a bunch but the one who motivated me the most was Mr. Impala cause he busted these metal ones in my eye and I couldnt bare it no more! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

good , 























































.






























now send me your extras :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I don't think this one is metal


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i see a split at the bottom , but i also see rust :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im pretty sure that their metal, I dont think Brent was pulling our chain , or would he? LOL! Do you Remember this!!!:roflmao: :roflmao: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4365431


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 10 2006, 04:31 PM~4821481
> *Im pretty sure that their metal, I dont think Brent was pulling our chain , or would he? LOL!                                                                                                              Do you Remember this!!!:roflmao:  :roflmao:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4365431
> *


That was a bad joke I bet that old man was tired of people calling him. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 10 2006, 05:17 AM~4817136
> *I don't think this one is metal
> 
> 
> ...



its metal until the curved part but its bad ass and hard as a rock


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 27 2006, 05:29 PM~4719489
> *Ulysses 2 knows how to do them, hes always down to help a rider out.  I would like to see a "HOW TO" on them involving pics, also incuding all the steps and tricks in full detail!    Im in the process of taking mine off so Im going to post some pics and measurments on puting them on a coupe, I hope it helps!
> *


yeah, he is down to help out...he sent me info on a 350 swap a few years back.....good people


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Feb 12 2006, 06:41 AM~4831838
> *yeah, he is down to help out...he sent me info on a 350 swap a few years back.....good people
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 12 2006, 12:07 PM~4832844
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ttthanx 4 the info big caddy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Feb 12 2006, 11:07 PM~4836132
> *ttthanx 4 the info big caddy
> *


No prob! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 10 2006, 09:03 PM~4823063
> *its metal until the curved part but its bad ass and hard as a rock
> *



Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 13 2006, 06:38 PM~4841319
> *Hmmm, interesting.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 31 2006, 07:18 PM~4745764
> *FOR THIS I CALLED THIS PLACE TODAY AND TEY SELL IT FOR $75 A SIDE
> 
> G&E AUTO ANTIQUE
> ...



*the guy name is gonzalo i bought 6 sets from him already there good but the are a 
little thicker then the og's but you can't hardly tell* :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

heres just some oldpics of a set I did a year or so ago


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn that looks real good john! I like how you cut them at angle on the gold ones, does that help them flow better with the fender lip to sit more flush!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 16 2006, 08:19 PM~4863486
> *Damn that looks real good john! I like how you cut them at angle on the gold ones, does that help them flow better with the fender lip to sit more flush!
> *


I just find it easier to mold them together with a nice, straight cut. I line it up with a square rule, mark it with a sharpie, then just cut it with a jigsaw with a wood cutting blade (you can see the jigsaw on the floor in one of the pics). Then I take a 3m sanding block, and with 150 grit I sand each cut so they butt up perfect to eachother. Then I epoxy them together at the cut. When that dries, I flip it over, grind off all the epoxy that dripped on the back side, and then goop it up with more epoxy for strength. Then I flip back to the front, and shave off any excess epoxy with a razor blade, then sand and bondo smooth. I'll still post pics when I get to it, but damn i'm behind! And I just picked up a nice 64, so who knows where my motivation will take me. Hope this explanation makes sense.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 17 2006, 04:42 PM~4867037
> *I just find it easier to mold them together with a nice, straight cut. I line it up with a square rule, mark it with a sharpie, then just cut it with a jigsaw with a wood cutting blade (you can see the jigsaw on the floor in one of the pics). Then I take a 3m sanding block, and with 150 grit I sand each cut so they butt up perfect to eachother.  Then I epoxy them together at the cut. When that dries, I flip it over, grind off all the epoxy that dripped on the back side, and then goop it up with more epoxy for strength. Then I flip back to the front, and shave off any excess epoxy with a razor blade, then sand and bondo smooth. I'll still post pics when I get to it, but damn i'm behind! And I just picked up a nice 64, so who knows where my motivation will take me. Hope this explanation makes sense.
> *


Wouldnt that work only if you have extra molding to work with?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i just need a set of moldings already made HELP!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

has anyone thought of making a mold for mass production???????

http://www.dickblick.com/zz335/08/


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 17 2006, 09:44 AM~4867053
> *Wouldnt that work only if you have extra molding to work with?
> *



Oh yeah, a major point for me: when I do a set. I MUST have an extra panel from a front door (driver or pass side, doesn't matter), otherwise they will come up short. Thanks for pointing that out, I forgot all about that.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 17 2006, 10:48 AM~4867078
> *i just need a set of moldings already made HELP!!!!
> *


You ought to try making your own, cause you know what your looking for in quality, you never know you might be really good at it! Its really not that bad. If I can do it, anybody can! I promise, try it at least once, it will start coming to you in the process of doing them on what nees to be done next! If you need help Im down to help you bro, and others on here Im sure will also!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 17 2006, 01:44 PM~4868282
> *has anyone thought of making a mold for mass production???????
> 
> http://www.dickblick.com/zz335/08/
> *


Making a front mold wouldnt be that hard, the hardest part would be a mold for the back side where the clips go, now that would take skill! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im on the back quarters now, they are a bit more tricky than the doors! Hey John did you have problems with the chrome 3 inch peice that sits in front of the back wheel well moulding not wanting to sit flush with the flare on the body? It looks like it needs to be grinded on the back of the little stainless peice to let it sit flush, just wondering? I was going to do these like the one on top circled pink in this pic, the one thats upside down, but I might try it like the way you did the bottom one instead!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

anybody got an extra door molding??????????

i need an extra so i can finish a set..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I have mastered a really good way on how to make these mouldings perfect, unfortunatly you will have to wait about 5-6 hours until I get back from the Carl Casper show to post pics, when i get back I will show you 2 really good tools that you will need, It worked perfect! Im exited about this because it makes making them a hell of alot easier and quicker! Its not a secret on how this is done, but a perfect way to do them! Im positive that Im not the only one whos done this before! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I know you guys are thinking this panel looks funny, its a test panel because it was made 1 inch too short, so Im making it the right length with a extra peice! Here's what I used, a mini refillable torch, paint scraper, paint stick with 80 grit wrapped around it, flat tip screw driver, and a utility knife for cutting straight lines. you can also use a jig saw with a (small tooth=METAL) blade, by the way that worked real good John!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I would first cut my panels really straight then line em up and then but weld them with my torch in the middle and ends but not the little line grooves until last! This peice in the pic is a peice that was not made to last and a 1 inch too short! Shity craftsmanship, they only had bondo holding it all together, so I have to add 2 inches then cut it down to size then melt the plastic with the torch then take a scraper and smere it over all together on the back side! Be sure to melt 1 inch at a time so it doesnt get to hot and melt apart! Blow on it to make the plastic harden quicker when needed! Its a really strong bond when finished! Im not done there, I beleive in overkill so next I will smooth it all then only on the backside use fiberglass resin and mat, then epoxy! I use the stick with 80 grit to level out the high spots before bondo and glaze putty!
These will never break! :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh I forgot about this trick i used! Use a chrome srtip to hold them togehter before you torch!


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Whered you get that torch?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 25 2006, 12:49 PM~4925776
> *Good work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, Im glad its working to my expectations! Lots of advice and thought on these almost drove me crazy! LOL! Its definatly something you just have to try and expirence for yourself! I just wanna help others because i struggled on thinking how to do these as well:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 25 2006, 12:50 PM~4925782
> *Whered you get that torch?
> *


I stole mine from the job I had at ALTEC he he :biggrin: , but I think EASTWOOD has them!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Heres so more pics of the process, grinded that bondo off that bullshit job they did on the back side and melt and smooth it all out, cut it to size, and now its ready for bondo! I spent 1 hour on this quarter moulding! The torch saves alot of time! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

All I can say is WOW! The torch saves a shitload of tedious work and time!


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

You torched the back and worked it with that scraper and what come out in front is what was sanded down?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 25 2006, 01:08 PM~4925867
> *You torched the back and worked it with that scraper and what come out in front is what was sanded down?
> *


Naw, I melted the front first, but make sure its a even melt! I would heat the scraper with the torch for like 20 seconds instead of the torching the plastic directly on the front then smere it over the connected crack-(line)! Basically I would use my thumb and spread it over where the lines connect, it burns a little but worth it! I didnt want to use gloves cause they might have got stuck in the plastic, plus i have tuff skin!  The indention looks like a U or a V, so the filler will level out and not look bulgy after filler and primer!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

you see this is the low spot in the middle of the stick, its like a ditch so the filler will level out better when sanding your bondo, but I do this before and after for a nice level look so you wont be able to tell where they was connected when finished and painted!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:  ALSO, If you have extra panel pieces you can cut out rectangle templates and place them on the line of the backside of the panel and melt them and the panels all together were the connection was made and spread with a scraper! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ok I Forgot this tedious step, the lines on the groves were also melted over the connection line of the 2 panels, heres the tool I used! I would heat up the tool then smear the melted plastic over the line vertical and horizontal , then re shape the lines with a peice of 180 and a thin peice of wood! The key to this is melting it real good but still keeping the shape of your lines, After that comes the bondo


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Take a look from the top veiw where the chrome strip sits and the tiny V shaped ditch dug in the panel and the rest is flat and straight as hell, no pregnant moulding! The filler will build that ditch up and level the panel out when sanding the bondo!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 25 2006, 09:32 PM~4928004
> *  :0  :0
> *


You likey? :cheesy: Just like the others say it takes dedication and patience to make em right! Look at a month ago, I had no clue on how to do this, I just said fuck it and tried it! Go for it!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Ive been grinding the old bondo away, adding more panel material, melting and spreading it smooth!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Finally I grinded the old bondo off with a dremal then torched the lips of both panels and pinched them together! Then melted more material and spreaded over, now I just have to torch smooth it out!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

good , now send me a set ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

somebody send me a door piece


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 26 2006, 08:25 PM~4933364
> *good , now send me a set ...... :thumbsup:
> *


Im going to try and grab a couple of sets from some cars in bowling green maybe next week, I went all the way down there saturday and the dude was not there they said he was sick so I couldnt follow him to his cadillac farm! :angry: I drove 140 miles for nothing


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

more smoothing :biggrin: A heated up spoon works great too!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

smooth then epoxy :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

big caddy , you da man we should do a collaboration on those molds and split a commission or something ........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

This is a good idea epoxy all the sides of the tabs= clip sleeves and fender sleeves so there strong and dont break off due to wear and tear, thats what happened to the green ones of the car!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 08:13 PM~4940724
> *big caddy , you da man  we should do a collaboration on those molds and split a commission or something ........
> *


lets do it! I want to hook people up for real! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me too , i think we can get paid , you still have my number right ?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 08:24 PM~4940827
> *me too , i think we can get paid , you still have my number right ?
> *


no, I have to erase my pms all the time LOL! pm me it so I can put it in my cell! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

man this server is a bitch! :angry: Test fitting time!!! I still have to shape the lines perfect, bondo, glaze putty, then primer


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

a nice tight fit along the wheel well, thank god! :uh: You like my Og adidas! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

those are beautiful .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

to make this work nice for ya I suggest cutting out the bulge off the little chrome peice it will help the end peice to line up better with your other strip! WALA!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

NoW I can smooth out for the final touches then cut the extended end and bend the end of the other long chrome strip for a perfect fit! Check it out!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 08:48 PM~4940991
> *those are beautiful .
> *


thanks bro I appreciate that alot cause I put much love into these for a first timer! :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

gotta give you props.. you've done the most complete, detailed how-to on 90 moldings ever on layitlow... :thumbsup:


i stopped on mine because i realized id need an extra door piece in order to get both side lengths the same....you gave everybody a new method of doing it.. 

:thumbsup:

if i could get another set of moldings, id do sets for both my cars.. i dont know which one i want to "euro" more.... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well biggeazy-e , if i have any say in it , later this year fiberglass 1 piece units will be avaliable for sale.... price has yet to be detirmined


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 27 2006, 09:41 PM~4941373
> *gotta give you props.. you've done the most complete, detailed how-to on 90 moldings ever on layitlow... :thumbsup:
> i stopped on mine because i realized id need an extra door piece in order to get both side lengths the same....you gave everybody a new method of doing it..
> 
> ...


Thanks eazy! i wanted to be as detailed as possible so no one would run into any problems


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

it is the best how to ive seen , better than what i would of done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 10:04 PM~4941475
> *it is the best how to ive seen , better than what i would of done
> *


Man is it just my computer or is the server acting up tonight WTF? It keeps saying its too busy! :uh: We need a mold candyman!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i know we need a mold , i cant find any moldings around here to work with , usually i can find 4 or 5 sets , but lately thers been none. ive got the stuff ready to make the mold with , but no plastics .....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

quote=candymancaddy,Feb 27 2006, 10:22 PM~4941561]
i know we need a mold , i cant find any moldings around here to work with , usually i can find 4 or 5 sets , but lately thers been none. ive got the stuff ready to make the mold with , but no plastics .....
[/quote]
I havent found any lately but Im going looking this weekend in bowling green KY! I owe my stepbrother a made set aswell cause I gave him my other coupe and parts for a fully wrapped frame job on the green beast! He wants to 90 his too!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I wish a had a shit load of these panels!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you can


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 11:29 PM~4941858
> *you can
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 27 2006, 08:07 PM~4941498
> *Man is it just my computer or is the server acting up tonight WTF? It keeps saying its too  busy! :uh:    We need a mold candyman!
> *


DAMN SERVER IS ALWAYS BUZY, JUST WANTED TO SAY YOU HELD IT DOWN ON THE MOULDINGS, YOU SAID YOU COULD DO IT MUCH PROPS,AND THIS WILL HELP OTHERS IN THE FUTURE TO TRY,BUT YOU SHOULD WRITE A DISCLAIMER FOR WHEN THEY FUCK THEM UP. JUST PLAYIN, KEEP POSTIN PICTURES GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR RIDE BIG DADDY.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 28 2006, 03:04 PM~4946396
> *DAMN SERVER IS ALWAYS BUZY, JUST WANTED TO SAY YOU HELD IT DOWN ON THE MOULDINGS, YOU SAID YOU COULD DO IT MUCH PROPS,AND THIS WILL HELP OTHERS IN THE FUTURE TO TRY,BUT YOU SHOULD WRITE A DISCLAIMER FOR WHEN THEY FUCK THEM UP. JUST PLAYIN, KEEP POSTIN PICTURES GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR RIDE BIG DADDY.
> *


Thanks bro, Alot of you of guys motivated the move!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I took the green one for the same side and torched the top to give it the right bend. I think it worked, the problem was it wasnt molded correctly to were it would sit flush on the flare. It was bulging out from it so heated it and held it in place untill the plastic cooled! Scary though, i thought it would crack but it didnt!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

did you ever get your one piece chromes?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 05:00 PM~4954874
> *did you ever get your one piece chromes?
> *


naw I held up on them cause I heard they was alot wider than normal ones and i was worried if they would flow right with the regular ones on the quarter peices. I would like to see the difference if anybody could post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 10:22 PM~4941561
> *i know we need a mold , i cant find any moldings around here to work with , usually i can find 4 or 5 sets , but lately thers been none. ive got the stuff ready to make the mold with , but no plastics .....
> *


i got a full set, (on one side) the part directly behind the door is already molded to the door piece, everything else is in tact.. 
let me know if you want to work something out.....

ill definitely be interested in the pieces you plan on making....


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

me tooooo


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

me 3! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

biggeazy-e i would be interested cause the plastics were a dime a dozen here , but now i cant find any.......... lemme see some pics and prices . i plan on making quite a few sets , because ive got the time and material to do it , just need to get a mold crackin :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i got my one piece chromes yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pics
?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 4 2006, 09:55 AM~4975086
> *pics
> ?
> *


they r wrapped up in newspaper ill tell u this though i tore a small piece of paper offf and damn they looked like chrome now i gotta polish the fender and quarter panel trim now to match


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

do they look the right size?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 4 2006, 12:55 PM~4975083
> *i got my one piece chromes yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 4 2006, 10:02 AM~4975112
> *do they look the right size?
> *



ill go take pics but my side panels are a little thinner than plastic ones ill compare the chromes though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 4 2006, 05:05 PM~4976501
> *ttt
> *



here how they look :biggrin: i got you cover mr impala :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

getting closer! going for perfection fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: good work bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

started on the green quarter for the passenger side, gonna fix the crack and angle on it! :biggrin: I had to use some bumper repair on this one then melt and epoxy the back side!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hmmm ... bumper repair...... i wonder where you got that idea.......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

He He!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Not done shaping but check this out! Badges for side mouldings! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

now i need this set for casting as well...... see what youve done homie?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 9 2006, 11:41 AM~5009044
> *now i need this set for casting as well...... see what youve done homie?
> *


LOL! Man I couldnt resist I got some better ideas for badges on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that shits cold , gonna crush the game with those......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 10 2006, 07:49 PM~5022273
> *ttt
> *


WHAT NO MORE PICTURES? THE WAY YOU POST PICTURES I LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING NEW ONES EACH DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2006, 10:07 PM~5022390
> *WHAT NO MORE PICTURES? THE WAY YOU POST PICTURES I LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING NEW ONES EACH DAY. :biggrin:
> *


They will be more soon hopefully :biggrin: Did you like the badge idea?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

badge is very good idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 10 2006, 08:11 PM~5022410
> *They will be more soon hopefully :biggrin:  Did you like the badge idea?
> *


I LIKE IT DIFFRENT,ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE ROOM FOR THE REEF AROUND THE EMBLEM.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

That badge idea is slick, Im not a fan of side blinkers but I think this could be applied to the fender moldings


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 11 2006, 01:20 AM~5023586
> *I LIKE IT DIFFRENT,ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE ROOM FOR THE REEF AROUND THE EMBLEM.
> *


I probably wont add the wreath cause of its size, but i thought about using the ones that go on the door panel light covers! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Keeping it alive TTT!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

looks good fellas but if u dont wanna do it your self get a hold of chico @ m&m hydraulics and hell hook u up


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

TTT Im gonna do a set tonight Ill take plenty of pics and postem up.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 24 2006, 06:30 PM~5114969
> *TTT Im gonna do a set tonight Ill take plenty of pics and postem up.
> *


Hell yeah bro! do it all by detail so we can learn a thing or too! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

psst ...... molds...........


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

big caddy , you needed clips?

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

oh hell yeah I need alittle bit of all of them!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 26 2006, 06:37 PM~5124369
> *big caddy , you needed clips?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what ones you need , i got you


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

And you guys thought i was done! LOL! Better techniques check the driver quarter out! I think doing them on the car is the best way for sho!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i told you ...... :thumbsup: works like a champ


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn whos hiring in fort knox?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

melt them in the shape of the moulding itsself PIMPIN!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 2 2006, 11:04 PM~5168175
> *damn whos hiring in fort knox?
> *


They are hiring for tank repair! $18.70 an hour starting out!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hmmmmm..............


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 2 2006, 11:16 PM~5168206
> *hmmmmm..............
> *


Move up here bro Kentuckys not badd, we can go cow tipping for fun LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 2 2006, 11:16 PM~5168206
> *hmmmmm..............
> *


Move up here bro Kentuckys not badd, we can go cow tipping for fun LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I built most of it up with the same material for less bondo filling! I almost shaped it perfect besides the lines! Nothing that 80 grit cant handle! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that looks real nice ...... cow tipping is not fun , i got fucked up pretty bad once .......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah you probably tried to tip over a bull! didnt ya! They dont sleep! :biggrin: LOL!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Did you cut the small molding down any? Is that door molding that you are molding to the small molding not cut down yet if it is not it will not be boxed in at the end right?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Apr 3 2006, 12:04 AM~5168517
> *Did you cut the small molding down any? Is that door molding that you are molding to the small molding not cut down yet if it is not it will not be boxed in at the end right?
> *


right, you can add end caps I dont use them tho! The small moulding was left original then melted to the other panel for that factory look against the flare! No gap between the body and flare at all! Sits perfectly flush against the body! :biggrin: Then I will cut down that panel for the edge of the quarter but will leave a very small gap for final trimming!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt timaaay!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

From what Ive seen, most people dont close the ends, but Im doing it on the set Im doing now. Its not really needed if you take the time to smooth the ends with sandpaper


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 3 2006, 05:44 PM~5172349
> *From what Ive seen, most people dont close the ends, but Im doing it on the set Im doing now. Its not really needed if you take the time to smooth the ends with sandpaper
> *


I agree with Ulysses 2, They cant be noticed that bad when done correctly at the gap between the door and quarter! Check this out, Our paint suppler came by the body shop today and showed us this new product that came out 3 weeks ago! It basically a stronger bumper repair patch, its about 7 inches height and 4 inches wide! He demostrated on a bumper that was split in half! You just prep the surface real good then apply the adhension promoter and let it sit for 10 minutes then peel the double sided tape of the back of the strip and place it on the crack! it bonds so good you would have to grind it off! He said its perfect for melting and shaping works great! Just another idea for making these mouldings that Im going to have to try! I think it would work cause of its strong bond to any plastics or urethanes! He said this kit what you see here is $99.00, it might seem high but damn this stuff works good! New product! Heres a good link to this product just watch the video! http://shows.implex.tv/3MTV/Root/AAD/2296/preflight.htm


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

those molding are looking great homie!!! i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

those molding are looking great homie!!! i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 5 2006, 02:53 AM~5181715
> *those molding are looking great homie!!! i give it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

tt timaay!


----------



## ChargeIt2DaGame (Apr 6, 2006)

so any pics of them one piece chromes compared to originals?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChargeIt2DaGame_@Apr 6 2006, 10:56 PM~5193659
> *so any pics of them one piece chromes compared to originals?
> *


Yeah, Thats what i want to see! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

getting closer on these bitches, Damn theyre time consuming! Tedious as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

big caddy i need 2 of the small 1/4 panel to door parts and then i can get started on my little project , can you help?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 8 2006, 04:23 PM~5203090
> *big caddy i need 2 of the small 1/4 panel to door parts and then i can get started on my little project , can you help?
> *


Still go my number bro? give me a call tonight!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i dont have your number anymore , hit me up with it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Got the drivers quarter done! Had to fab the strips to sit right with each other!


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

how do you guys put the clips for the moldings for the side panels


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Apr 10 2006, 12:54 PM~5213494
> *how do you guys put the clips for the moldings for the side panels
> *


Are you asking how high and wide to mount them on the car? Most people rivet or selftap screw them in, on mine Im going to stud weld them like factory! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey candyman my brother got that filler peice off my ride and had it profited by computer at the paint store and they mixed up a color and repainted the filler in this pic! Almost looks like the same color but doesnt have the flip flop effect! Its ppg! It needs flakes and pearl to get it closer I think! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Starting on the drivers door! Whoohooo! :cheesy: Then the back is ready for melting with a soldering gun!!


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 10 2006, 01:35 PM~5214479
> *Are you asking how high and wide to mount them on the car?  Most people rivet or selftap screw them in, on mine Im going to stud weld them like factory! :biggrin:
> *


i could just screw the clips on or do you recomend something else


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Apr 10 2006, 03:48 PM~5214607
> *i could just screw the clips on or do you recomend something else
> *


I wouldnt but if you do make sure you urethane,sliicone or seamseal around the screws so your quarters and doors dont start rusting out in the future! Im think stud welding would be the best bet!


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

thanx how much would you charge for the molding behind the door ,i give you the parts


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Apr 10 2006, 04:00 PM~5214699
> *thanx how much would you charge for the molding behind the door ,i give you the parts
> *


you just want the ones behind the doors made? I charge 250 a side so I guess $250!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 10 2006, 02:52 PM~5214633
> *I wouldnt but if you do make sure you urethane,sliicone or seamseal around the screws so your quarters and doors dont start rusting out in the future! Im think stud welding would be the best bet!
> *


 screws dipped in POR15 work really well :biggrin: You have to be careful with the stud welder if you dont know exactly where the clips go, but the stud welder is the best way!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Heres a pic the front melted up, in the other pic I melt the back then add more of the same material from the bottom of an un-used panel and melt it to the back for more strength then epoxy!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Heres a pic the front melted up, in the other pic I melt the back then add more of the same material from the bottom of an un-used panel and melt it to the back for more strength then smooth and epoxy! make sure on the very bottom of the panel is as flat as factory cause it will want to bulge out your panels when tightened down! Dont want them shits to crack!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

lookin good , you should send me a chip , i might be able to match it up here...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 10 2006, 05:38 PM~5215368
> *lookin good , you should send me a chip , i might be able to match it up here...
> *


Its so close but no cigar!  I might ship you the whole filler it has a paint line at the top to show the 2 color differences!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

do that , ive got a killer hook up on ppg/ dupont/ and valspar im sure i can get the right color


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 11 2006, 02:56 AM~5217912
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, gonna do a set for Mr. Minnesota soon after INDY! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

post up some flicks after u primer & then after the new paint the mouldings. uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 23 2006, 03:27 AM~5295717
> *post up some flicks after u primer & then after the new paint the mouldings. uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem bro, got them on hold for the moment, working on shaving the firewall!


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

doe any one know were to get the front bumper fillers for 90-92 cady
the L shaped ones


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Apr 23 2006, 09:47 AM~5296766
> *doe any one know were to get the front bumper fillers for 90-92 cady
> the L shaped ones
> *


r u looking 4 them bran new? cause i could get theme 4 a good deal !


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 23 2006, 09:20 AM~5296617
> *no problem bro, got them on hold for the moment, working on shaving the firewall!
> *


thats right
:biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 25 2006, 10:01 PM~5314442
> *r u looking 4 them bran new? cause i could get theme 4 a good deal !
> 
> *


i dont care new or used i just need them were can i get them thanx


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt 4 the homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Say I were to "find" some of these on a limo. How hard is it to remove them?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 28 2006, 09:51 AM~5331609
> *Say I were to "find" some of these on a limo.  How hard is it to remove them?
> *


I never taken them off a limo> Only four doors I bet they hold on differently1 Anybody wanna answer this? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^How do they hold on the four doors? Do you have to take the stainless off first?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

They came off on the Limo the exact same way as a 4 door for me, but the Limo mouldings, the door one to be exact is 3/4 of an inch shorter than it really needs to be.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 28 2006, 05:46 PM~5334971
> *^How do they hold on the four doors?  Do you have to take the stainless off first?
> *


Not really, you can wedge something in between it and the panel but theres a bolt that is on the backside of the panel that goes thru the door on each end so when you open the door you can see the plastic acorn nut! You can still take them off thowithout opening the door that bolt clip wont matter if it breaks off it slides onto the panel but from left to right i beleive! Lets say the clips are mounted on the doors fender and quarters, for example to get the moulding off you just push up on the panel once that clip that is going thru the door is broke or removed! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have a lincoln limo in the shop and the moldings are held on with clips on the doors and sticky tape on the limo part , im assuming that a caddy would be the same....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *i have a lincoln limo in the shop and the moldings are held on with clips on the doors and sticky tape on the limo part , im assuming that a caddy would be the same....
> 
> *


Any on with any caddy limo experience agree/disagree?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 2 2006, 11:13 AM~5356397
> *Any on with any caddy limo experience agree/disagree?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i need the bumper L shape mouldings from the 90 to 92 fleet too


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Apr 23 2006, 10:47 AM~5296766
> *doe any one know were to get the front bumper fillers for 90-92 cady
> the L shaped ones
> *


any one


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 2 2006, 10:49 AM~5357238
> *i need the bumper L shape mouldings from the 90 to 92 fleet too
> *


I WILL GET BACK AT U & THE OTHER HOMIE^^^^^^^ UP THERE ABOUTH THE L SHAPE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@May 2 2006, 09:44 PM~5360184
> *any one
> *


go to www.replica-plastics.com i just got some rear fiber glass quarter bumper fillers for 50 a piece.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but all these shit after market bumper filler will dont fit on the car with no modified`s :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: and most of these have differend looks from the original :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 13 2006, 04:27 AM~5598992
> *yeah but all these shit after market bumper filler will dont fit on the car with no modified`s :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf: and most of these have differend looks from the original :uh:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Ive got a nice extra pair of 90' bumper fillers if anyone is interested.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2006, 07:37 AM~6280854
> *Ive got a nice extra pair of 90' bumper fillers if anyone is interested.
> *


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin: what up bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 4 2007, 01:24 PM~7617340
> *:biggrin:  what up bean
> *


i'm waiting on you to post up more.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 4 2007, 08:02 PM~7620062
> *i'm waiting on you to post up more..........  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i havent had any free time here lately!  maybe this winter!


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

ttt uffin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 5 2007, 11:36 AM~7623766
> *lol, i havent had any free time here lately!   maybe this winter!
> *


we have wait til winter.... :tears:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 17 2007, 11:57 PM~7716774
> *we have wait til winter.... :tears:
> *


I kKNOW RIGHT, I HAD TO TURN DOWN ALOT OF WORK CAUSE OF MY FULL TIME JOB!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 18 2007, 01:05 PM~7720072
> *I kKNOW RIGHT, I HAD TO TURN DOWN ALOT OF WORK CAUSE OF MY FULL TIME JOB!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

before....










after









panels for the frontdoors fit the rear with a small amount of trimming......











the 1/4 panels ar one off for this car.......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 5 2007, 03:20 AM~8237724
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+May 2 2006, 10:49 AM~5357238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found a couple sets in my storage....  :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i wanna see bigger pics of the 90s on the hearse with moldings. how did u do the doors ont he second door? mine were rivited on


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump bitches


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 15 2007, 07:07 PM~8314732
> *i wanna see bigger pics  of the 90s on the hearse with moldings. how did u do the doors ont he second door? mine were rivited on
> *


the second door? you mean the rear side door? its just a front door part cut down , attaches with clips/ screws.,.....


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

get me some more pics. i might say fuck and reattach mine with 3m 2 way tape


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ALOT OF HELP IN THIS THREAD.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

_*TTT!!!* _


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 16 2007, 12:37 PM~8319646
> *get me some more pics. i might say fuck and reattach mine with 3m 2 way tape
> *


what exactly do you want to see? , the car is in storage , but ill go up and get pics....


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

How do I find the chrome bottom trim that goes at the bottom of the 2 doors, just below the molding? Mabey weld 2 together and smooth out :dunno: any tips?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Aug 29 2007, 12:50 AM~8666329
> *How do I find the chrome bottom trim that goes at the bottom of the 2 doors, just below the molding? Mabey weld 2 together and smooth out :dunno:  any tips?
> *


i actually thought about trying to weld that stainless with parts from a 80-92 4door, but it would warp the shit out of it,i doubt it would work!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

the holes for the clips should be drilled exactly 2inches above the bodyline, top of the trim on the moulding is exactly 4 3/8 from the body line.  

Just some shit i learned along the way,wait till you see what im workin wiith now....i've mastered making them with no epoxy or bondo even on the end caps, liv4lacs/Brian has seen the work im doin, He tells me im doin them the hard way lol, Hes the reason i been practicing.. :biggrin: but im sayin they wont never crack... i guarantee that but it takes forever to make them..., you can actually bend them 90 degrees and they wont crack, the panel is whole front to backside!! i'll post pics tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW U DO IT


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD+Aug 31 2007, 12:11 PM~8686141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok i will posts some, just had alot goin on this weekend with car shows! :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

AS PROMISED HERES SOME PICS OF PANELS IN THE PROCESS!

IN THIS FIRST PIC YOU CAN SEE HOW THE ENDS HAVE A SLANTED MOLD TO THEM












HERE WHAT I DO TO MAKE END CAPS FOR THE QUARTER PANEL MOULDINGS..FIRST MAKE A SLICE IN THE MIDDLE OF FACTORY SLANTED MOLD, THEN PRESS AGAINST A FLAT BOARD WITH A GOOD AMOUNT OF PRESSURE CAUSE THE PANELS ARE PRETTY STIFF, HEAT WHILE SOLDERING THE CREASE ON THE BACKSIDE, THIS WILL ALLOW THE SLANT MOLD TO FOLD MORE TO ACHEIVE THE RIGHT ANGLE I WANT FOR END CAPS, THEN SOLDERWELD THAT 1/4 INCH SLICE BACK TOGETHER AND SMOOTH OUT WITH SAND PAPER











HERES THE DIFFERANCE, OF THE SAME PANELS BUT ONE FOLDED FOR THE JAMB CAP!  










just a lil trimmin and perfect fit :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

nice work bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

HERES SOME MORE WORK ON THE QUARTER MOULDING just to give you guys an idea on how to do them,






























ONCE MELTED FRONT AND BACK YOU CAN BEND THEM WITH OUT THEM BREAKING IF DONE RIGHT, THEN SAND melted areas SMOOTH ON THE FRONT SIDE,THEN DO THE GLAZE WORK, sand and prime,and paint!

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 19 2007, 09:45 PM~8828440
> *nice work bro
> *


thanks mav, i absolutley hate doing them but love the look of a flawless str8 panel ,kinda like a art them panel guys know what im sayin,a good feelin making them right!! I MEAN THESE PEICES WILL MAKE OR BREAK A 90'd LAC IF NOT DONE CORRECTLY GeTTING THEM ST8 IS THE KEY TO HAVING A NASTY LAC, IVE SEEN SOME CRAPPY ASS 2dr 90 PANELS MADE on alot of tight cars!!  :biggrin:

 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Sep 19 2007, 10:25 PM~8828692
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanks!!!!!
> *


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 19 2007, 11:37 PM~8829141
> *
> *


so when you ready to start on my set? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 20 2007, 04:30 AM~8830720
> *so when you ready to start on my set?  :biggrin:
> *


WELL TO BE HONEST IM NOT DOING NONE FOR ANYONE but MYSELF, I WOULD HAVE TO CHARGE A ARM AND A LEG THE WAY I DO EM CAUSE IT TAKES SUCH A LONG ASS TIME, I SPENT A COUPLE MONTHS ON MINE BECAUSE OF MY REGULAR JOB, BASICALLY I JUST DONT HAVE THE TIME TO DO THEM ANYMORE!  :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

thats no problem,i think me and Ulysses are going to work something out
hopefully,then im done with buying accesories for the exterior.WELL
i could by a 130 degree lambo door kit for the coupe,lol


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 20 2007, 12:07 PM~8832842
> *WELL TO BE HONEST IM NOT DOING NONE FOR ANYONE but MYSELF, I WOULD HAVE TO CHARGE A ARM AND A LEG THE WAY I DO EM CAUSE IT TAKES SUCH A LONG ASS TIME, I SPENT A COUPLE MONTHS ON MINE BECAUSE OF MY REGULAR JOB, BASICALLY I JUST DONT HAVE THE TIME TO DO THEM ANYMORE!  :biggrin:
> *


 Your way is the best way of doing it. If you dont melt those panels on the front and the back they will crack , but that cost extra its really hard to sand! Ive experimented with them and found that if you melt them at the bottom where they are covered by the stainless rocker and put the chrome stip back on the top the strip will keep them from bending so they wont crack. 
every set I do for myself for now on will be melted front and back, but that does take a really long time and should cost about double regular price.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 20 2007, 07:36 PM~8835843
> *Your way is the best way of doing it. If you dont melt those panels on the front and the back they will crack , but that cost extra its really hard to sand! Ive experimented with them and found that if you melt them at the bottom where they are covered by the stainless rocker  and put the chrome stip back on the top the strip will keep them from bending so they wont crack.
> every set I do for myself for now on will be melted front and back, but that does take a really long time and should cost about double regular price.
> *


^^^^^^^THE FUCKEN MAN!, IM GLAD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE MELTING THEM, SHITS STRONG AS FUCK HUH! BUT YES MELTING THEM MAKES THEM ONE SOLID PEICE, ASK BRIAN I TOOK THE ONE FOR A DOOR AND SENT HIM PHONE PICS OF IT AT A 90 DEGREE BEND AND IT WOULDNT CRACK! 

YOUR RIGHT SANDING THEM IS A BITCH AFTERWARDS, I USAULLY BUST OUT THE 80 GRIT AND FINISH WITH 220 ,IT BE NICE IF I COULD JUST MAKE THESE AND SEND THEM OFF FOR A MOLD TO BE MADE :cheesy: !


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

how would they crack on the car? i cant think of a way for them to bend
or flex enough to make them do that unless transporting them.. :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 22 2007, 07:32 AM~8846321
> *how would they crack on the car? i cant think of a way for them to bend
> or flex enough to make them do that unless transporting them.. :dunno:
> *


weather,the sun,dryrot that leads to cracks  aroad vibration, switches, also wind pressure, basically all it takes is one tiny hairline crack to make them get worse over time! i just wouldnt risk it so get out that soldering gun and start practicing, oh a tip, take a hammer and smack the end of the soldering tip, it will make it like a smaller scale spoon and it allows a better melt


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

:biggrin: When they crack on the car its usually when you are trying to put them on. I melt everything but the part with the lines in it. you wont do any 90 degree bends with them but they are lot stronger. I got the melting idea from LUXURIOU$LAC


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 24 2007, 04:33 PM~8860493
> *:biggrin:  When they crack on the car its usually when you are trying to put them on. I melt everything but the part with the lines in it. you wont do any 90 degree bends with them but they are lot stronger. I got the melting idea from LUXURIOU$LAC
> *


yeah thats how i do em,i love it, cause you can mach them up with the lines str8,then finish welding all the way, if you didnt get it angled right no biggie just remelt what you butted together and re cut the panels to the right angle! :cheesy:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

never knew so much was involved


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 25 2007, 10:48 PM~8870819
> *never knew so much was involved
> *


yeah it sucks makin them


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Found a lil secret i would like to share with you panel makers,  i found out that a 2dr FWd coupe deville that has the hard cast paintable side panels has a better chromed trim measuring in 57 inches long, still 2 inches shy but its better than the original peices from the 90 panels cause they dont bend as easy and they are chromed instead of polished, heres the fwd chrome strips on top of these panels im workin on  





















In this pic you cn see the differance, the left pic is the fwd trim on top of the panel ! much better lookin


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I like these trims way better cause they are a lil taller and slender but more stronger as well, well so now you know a (fwd) caddy coupe deville with the paintable rigid side plastics has the same style trim with hardly any mods needed,pretty tight fit. check em out





























heres how much they will need to be longer, they are about 2 1/2 to 3 inches shy of a rwd door, but alot better looking than making the splice in the middle of the door :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

HERES THE CAR THAT HAS EM


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

I make these 2dr fleetwood moulding here in Vegas if anybody is doing a 2dr euro caddy just pm me.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Sep 27 2007, 07:40 PM~8884007
> *I make these 2dr fleetwood moulding here in Vegas if anybody is doing a 2dr euro caddy just pm me.
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 27 2007, 09:56 AM~8881324
> *Found a lil secret*


old secret in my books.... Bdog.....  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 10:40 AM~8888152
> *old secret in my books.... Bdog.....  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 GRAMPAW?
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 01:12 PM~8890429
> *:0  :0  :0 GRAMPAW?
> :biggrin:
> *


:nosad: :biggrin: 

just been in the game for a long time...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 27 2007, 11:56 AM~8881324
> *Found a lil secret i would like to share with you panel makers,   i found out that a 2dr FWd coupe deville that has the hard cast paintable side panels has a better chromed  trim measuring in 57 inches long, still 2 inches shy but its better than the original peices from the 90 panels cause they dont bend as easy and they are chromed instead of polished, heres the fwd chrome strips on top of these panels im workin on
> 
> 
> ...



Damm bro thanks for the info this topic is helping me alot.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Oct 7 2007, 11:59 PM~8950163
> *
> Damm bro thanks for the info this topic is helping me alot.
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

stacking them 2dr panels up,  my 4th set welded together finally, i basically got all the panels together and started mocking them up, took a while now i just have to do the finishing work on them all, lines are str8 as hell.

their is a down fall to getting them perfect tho, i found out that the 4 door front door panels have wider lines and is slightly contoured different than the back door 4door panels, so this means you need 2 sets of front door 4door panels to make one set of 2dr panels to get them perfect, I had alot of panels, 8 sets from a 4door to be exact!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Im finishing up a set for Capriceman75, Ive noticed that the mouldings off different doors may have a slightly different contuor to them, nothing that a heat gun and a longboard wont fix though


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i thougt they were the same off the 90-92 also,my bad Uly


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 16 2007, 06:23 PM~9016997
> *i thougt they were the same off the 90-92 also,my bad Uly
> *


 Its not your fault, they are supposed to be the same, but the ones off the front and rear doors may be different off the same car.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Oct 13 2007, 02:53 PM~8992989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats what i noticed too, i take two sets of 4dr front door mouldings and make one set of 2dr mouldings now, its alot easier because the contours are slighty different where the lines are, i use the front door panel on the driverside cut it in half then take the back of the same side and mend togetther like that that way it acts like a longer panel and its guaranteed to line up lines and all! sucks you gotta use 2 front door sets but its alot easier IMO... Either way it will still work after you heat it up! These panels are wavy ass hell anyways stock


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 16 2007, 09:01 PM~9019315
> *thats what i noticed too, i take two sets of 4dr front door mouldings and make one set of 2dr mouldings now, its alot easier because the contours are slighty different where the lines are, i use the front door panel on the driverside cut it  in half then take the back of the same side and mend togetther like that that way it acts like a longer panel and its guaranteed to line up lines and all! sucks you gotta use 2 front door sets but its alot easier IMO... Either way it will still work after you heat it up! These panels are wavy ass hell anyways stock
> *


x2 in yours and IMO to......


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 16 2007, 07:33 PM~9017042
> *Its not your fault, they are supposed to be the same, but the ones off the front and rear doors may be different off the same car.
> *


so i sent the wrong door peices? i could've sent the others..


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

No you did it just as I said


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

And here are your mouldings I need to do a final sanding but most of the work is done, Im working on the chrome strips and then Ill ship them sorry for the wait, this set is fully melted on the back and most of the front, they are very durable. 3 weeks is pretty fast to get a set to this point. They will be pretty close to ready to paint when you get them. I say pretty close because some people are more picky than others.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

this is the backside of one of the panels to show that they are melted


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

They are also reinforced with fiberglass after they are melted


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 18 2007, 06:36 PM~9032920
> *And here are your mouldings I need to do a final sanding but most of the work is done, Im working on the chrome strips and then Ill ship them sorry for the wait, this set is fully melted on the back and most of the front, they are very durable. 3 weeks is pretty fast to get a set to this point. They will be pretty close to ready to paint when you get them. I say pretty close because some people are more picky than others.
> *


they looken good to me,lol.you know im not in a rush so take as
much time you need-i never rush anyone cause that does nothen but piss them off
:biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Im pretty hard to piss off  but I am almost done with them


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 18 2007, 07:04 PM~9033155
> *Im pretty hard to piss off   but I am almost done with them
> *


lol,now will the stock tail peices and the 2 small peices between the doors and front wheels fit with no adjustment,just asking.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 18 2007, 06:07 PM~9033184
> *lol,now will the stock tail peices and the 2 small peices between the doors and front wheels fit with no adjustment,just asking.
> *


 Yeah they will, if I there is a fitting problem I will fix it


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 26 2006, 12:25 AM~4706751
> *Yea I'm seein no luv here.
> It's top secret. SHHit! :biggrin:
> *


secret is ,buy mine


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice work Brett, there is a guy in the midwest somewhere that needs a set. he is here on lay it low :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt for dem panel makers!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 18 2007, 06:44 PM~9032991
> *They are also reinforced with fiberglass after they are melted
> *


hell yeah ulysses, looks good , another good idea is to ruff up where the clips slide in around the holdster sleeves , I put 2 part epoxy glue around mine to make em stronger, it would suck if them clip holdsters ever crack off, ive had that happen before!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Oct 19 2007, 08:05 PM~9042188
> *Nice work Brett, there is a guy in the midwest somewhere that needs a set.  he is here on lay it low :wave:
> *


 thanks bro , I posted in his topic , The set was on ebay is still here ,high bidder cannot pay  
 :0 :cheesy:  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 08:12 PM~9042222
> *hell yeah ulysses, looks good , another good idea is to ruff up where the clips slide in around the holdster sleeves , I put 2 part epoxy glue around mine to make em stronger, it would suck if them clip holdsters ever crack off, ive had that happen before!!
> *


 Yeah I need to do that for him, hell have to give me another day though :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

you can have as much time as you need!!!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 21 2007, 06:02 PM~9052351
> *you can have as much time as you need!!!
> *


 Ill reinforce around the clips then should only take me an hour or 2 plus I keep seeing things that i want to look a little better than they do so I may ship today but if not Ill ship tommorrow or wensday, I say wensday because I usually have to work late on teusday and may not have time to get them to Fed EX


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

its all good!! uffin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

thats whats up uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 22 2007, 04:24 PM~9058547
> *Ill reinforce around the clips then should only take me an hour or 2 plus I keep seeing things that i want to look a little better than they do so I may ship today but if not Ill ship tommorrow or wensday, I say wensday because I usually have to work late on teusday and may not have time to get them to Fed EX
> *


Ulysses is a cool ass dude!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

yea he is!!... i can 2nd that..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Great topic ans good info Im planing on doing my own panels for my 2dr fleetwood and my 2dr caprice


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Pic for Capriceman75 this is the fisrt set I ever did I did these before there was a topic on them the car has limo mouldings now though


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=531044
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=531040
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=531036
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=531033
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=531031

This is some pics of my moulding for my Tan 85 Fleetwood while I was making them


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

yeeeeeah boy..nice & clean...are those 14z if so x6s in rear? thats what i bought cuz i was'nt to sure.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

14x7s Ive had that car for almost 10 years you couldnt get 14x6s when I bought those wheels. Get 14x6s.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i have them for the back,are they needed for the front also.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

No, and I left the small peice of chrome the goes on the moulding between the door and the rear wheel off you I put that peice on with some emblem glue because it may take a little adjustment. Otheers do it differently but thats what works for me. The peice is in the box but I will help you with any problems you have. The mouldings are in primer and you may want to just put them on, but wait and get the final sanding done with the rest of your bodywork. I also included all the extra clips I had.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

you da man!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Feb 28 2006, 02:13 AM~4940724
> *big caddy , you da man  we should do a collaboration on those molds and split a commission or something ........
> *




yeah you guys can do the fiberglass and i'll make metal ones.........


anyone wanna try this????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

can someone send me some information 


like the measurements,where to cut, etc.




if i have to make these first before the mold i will i plan on making these metal and when shipped they will be in epoxy primer.......


either that or i will make them in stainless steel........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 26 2007, 11:10 AM~9088520
> *can someone send me some information
> like the measurements,where to cut, etc.
> if i have to make these first before the mold i will i plan on making these metal and when shipped they will be in epoxy primer.......
> ...


are you serious I will gladly be willing to help you out, pm me your number! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

still want to make them , but i dont have a molded set here, and i dont have the time to mold a set....... but if i had a mold, i sure could make a set a day though.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

its gonna take alot of fancy machines to makes these on the backside and the front, there use to be a steel mill house that made these for the limos and sold them to limo parts companies, it'd be nice if someone new the location and they still had the settings specs for them!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what would be more in demand??? the stainless or the epoxy finished pieces???


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what kind of cars are these off of??? fleetwood broughams??

i might be going to the boneyards this weekend to get a set maybe


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 30 2007, 10:09 AM~9113104
> *what would be more in demand???  the stainless or the epoxy finished pieces???
> *


shoot any really, i honestly would like to see fiberglass peices or steel ones made for easy repairs if ever damaged!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 30 2007, 10:21 AM~9113173
> *what kind of cars are these off of???  fleetwood broughams??
> 
> i might be going to the boneyards this weekend to get a set maybe
> *


these are 0ff the 90-92 4dr fleetwood brougham rwd's and 90-92 rwd fleetwood brougham limos and hearses as well!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

i can have a mold made,and i am going to. We make fibre glass speaker enclosers for many makes and models. we make the first one and then we have a mold made. the company then holds the mold for us,this way we can just call them and tell them to pull a mold of a specific encloser. This process is not cheap.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 30 2007, 07:24 PM~9114480
> *shoot any really, i honestly would like to see fiberglass peices or steel ones made for easy repairs if ever damaged!
> *




good then send me a set so i can make the mold!! :biggrin: 


if you do we can work something out as far as price on your first purchase


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 30 2007, 07:25 PM~9114491
> *these are 0ff the 90-92 4dr fleetwood brougham rwd's and 90-92 rwd fleetwood brougham limos and hearses as well!
> *




thanks i will have to check into it


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 30 2007, 09:57 PM~9115600
> *i can have  a mold made,and i am going to. We make fibre glass speaker enclosers for many makes and models. we make the first one and then we have a mold made. the company then holds the mold for us,this way we can just call them and tell them to pull a mold of a specific encloser. This process is not cheap.
> *




nothing is cheap these days


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

x2


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 26 2006, 10:02 AM~4709119
> *That ok, cause if I figure it out how to do it the right way it wont be no secret anymore,I would post a how to documentary on them shits, I would rather see peoples rides done up than half assed! Im always down to help out a fellow rider! :biggrin:
> *


awreeedy thats wats up homeboy thats how da ridaz supose to be help each other out ooo i know i cant spell for shit!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 31 2007, 05:38 PM~9122266
> *good then send me a set so i can make the mold!! :biggrin:
> if you do we can work something out as far as price on your first purchase
> *




my offer still stands...........anyone?????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

wow nobody wants to do this i am surprised


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I USE A PLASTIC WELDER.....


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:0 Straight game right there!


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

so you mean to tell me that you need a complete 4-door set and a extra door piece to complete the 90 conversion? if so im [email protected]#$....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 26 2006, 07:38 PM~4712214
> *100 Views still no Info!!!!????? :uh:
> *





then you need to find out for yourself and post the pics.......be a leader and not a follower :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jan 31 2008, 12:27 AM~9828491
> *so you mean to tell me that you need a complete 4-door set and a extra door piece to complete the 90 conversion? if so im [email protected]#$....
> *


 I have the extra door peice


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 30 2008, 10:45 PM~9828156
> *I USE A PLASTIC WELDER.....
> *


ohh yea then bondo the line?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 4 2008, 09:06 PM~9866756
> *ohh yea then bondo the line?
> *


Plastic weld both sides of the plastic panels.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

gtood ass thread..........anyone want to make me a set? :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Good ass info! I'm doing a set on my 2 door caprice. So the bondo will stick to the plastic without cracking?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

The bondo will crack if you bend the panel too much but it cant bend on the car


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Would fiberglass work just as well and then fill any imperfections with glazing putty?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Nov 5 2008, 11:34 AM~12070222
> *Would fiberglass work  just as well and then fill any imperfections with glazing putty?
> *


use plastic repair and sand it back down, finish with glase putty.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

boooooooooooooooooya :cheesy:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Nov 5 2008, 12:34 PM~12070222
> *Would fiberglass work  just as well and then fill any imperfections with glazing putty?
> *


 I use Fiberglass on the back of them to make them stronger


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 6 2008, 03:12 PM~12082239
> *I use Fiberglass on the back of them to make them stronger
> *


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

To make a set of "perfect" rockers tools/material u need list

1.a compound miter saw to cut your panels so they butt up perfect

2. plastic welder from urethane supply company + roll of urethane rod

3. instant hold adhesive to tack weld the rockers

4. tear drop carbide bit to v-groove the panels

5. patience while u weld its not quick like welding metal 

6. body man


expect to ruin some panels if you are not a skilled bodyman


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

loving this topic man keep it alive im gonna try this out when i get some panels and it gets nicer out


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

REPLICA PLASTICS , DOTHAN ALABAMA <MAKES THEM FOR THE DOORS AND QUARTERS . WHEN I CHECKED A FEW YEARS AGO WHEN LRM HAD THEM IN THE BOOK THEY WERE LIKE $450 FOR THE DOORS AND QUARTER TRIM PANELS..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Nov 13 2008, 06:04 AM~12143409
> *REPLICA PLASTICS , DOTHAN ALABAMA  <MAKES THEM FOR THE DOORS AND QUARTERS . WHEN I CHECKED A FEW YEARS AGO WHEN LRM HAD THEM IN THE BOOK THEY WERE LIKE $450 FOR THE DOORS AND QUARTER TRIM PANELS..
> *


i dont beleive that one bit, i been hearing that B.S for a long time about them making those panels, I even called them to ask after i heard it and no luck, I WANT PROOF :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Nov 11 2008, 06:25 PM~12127764
> *To make a set of "perfect" rockers tools/material u need list
> 
> 1.a compound miter saw to cut your panels so they butt up perfect
> ...


soldering gun works just fine too ,,,,,if you know how to use it, no urethane rods needed you can actually use a scrap peice of panel to act as a rod once melted good it fills  I just melt the panels together by a lil tack on the front to keep them positioned , then flip and fully weld the backside. After the back is welded up then go back to the frontside and form a small narrow ditch ,scuff up with 36 or 50 grit and fill with bondo,polycoat, then prime and paint..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 15 2008, 01:23 AM~12163296
> *soldering gun works just fine too ,,,,,if you know how to use it, no urethane rods needed you can actually use a scrap peice of panel to act as a rod once melted good it fills   I just melt the panels together by a lil tack on the front to keep them positioned , then flip and fully weld the backside. After the back is welded up then go back to the frontside and form a small narrow ditch ,scuff up with 36 or 50 grit and fill with bondo,polycoat, then prime and paint..
> *



man i cant wait to get all my shit and try this out


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

My next project is to start my 90,s moldings and make molds of them so i can sell repops! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 15 2008, 01:17 AM~12163281
> *i dont beleive that one bit, i been hearing that B.S for a long time about them making those panels, I even called them to ask after i heard it and no luck, I WANT PROOF :0  :biggrin:
> *


its not true..... i had been talking with them a few years back about making the masters for them to make molds from, nothing ever came of it....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 15 2008, 09:09 PM~12167458
> *My next project is to start my 90,s moldings and make molds of them so i can sell repops! :biggrin:
> *


good deal, $$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

gonna start on my first set this weekend......should have pics if i dont screw them up to bad....hahhahahaha


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

mine will be available after new years, all fibre glass and ready for paint. depending on my cost they should be in the $350.00 range? hopefully cheaper!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

IM GETTING MY FULL 90 CADI PARTS CAR SATURDAY AND WILL BE DOING THIS SOON!!!! I CANT WAIT


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

I started mine today and was able to finish a seam ready for paint, i used no body filler and the lines are perfect!!!! pics after i put the kids to bed :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

I used two panels from the left hand drivers door because when you cut the drivers door and match a piece with the rear door the lines are a different size.
These are going to be sacrificed so i can make a mold of them which im fine with, thats why i would rather use more pieces and make the master mold perfect.
Since these will be sacrificed, i dont have to melt them together for strentgh, i just have to make sure there straight and the lines are perfect. 
I cut the 2 pieces with a square and a utility knive, i then made a groove on the back side of the panel to accept c/a . I lined up the face of these panels about a 1/2 inch at a time making sure the face was lining up, once i had them line up i flip them over on a straight table and glue in the groove i had cut, i then used body epoxy to glue a piece of acrylic to the back for strength when i sanded them from the front. I then primed and i will block tommorrow. 
I havent cut this piece to length yet because i didnt have the car with me, i would rather fit them on the car :biggrin: 

























You can see in the last pick were i seemed the 2pieces together because there is a small gap at the top were the trim goes.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 11 2008, 12:18 AM~12396159
> *I used two panels from the left hand drivers door because when you cut the drivers door and match a piece with the rear door the lines are a  different size.
> These are going to be sacrificed so i can make a mold of them which im fine with, thats why i would rather use more pieces and make the master mold perfect.
> Since these will be sacrificed, i dont have to melt them together for strentgh, i just have to make sure there straight and the lines are perfect.
> ...


put me down for a set bro, i can send you some soon if youd like, i know they will turn out great if you do them


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 11 2008, 10:48 PM~12407269
> *put me down for a set bro, i can send you some soon if youd like, i know they will turn out great if you do them
> *


dont forget i do them too....  


billy do you have any of the small 1/4 panel parts ? i need them to make another set and i just sold my last ones 2 weeksago thinking i had more.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 12 2008, 04:45 PM~12413582
> *dont forget i do them too....
> billy do you have any of the small 1/4 panel parts ? i need them to make another set and i just sold my last ones 2 weeksago thinking i had more.....
> *


ive got one set homie un molded,im going this weekend to see if i can get some more tho


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 13 2008, 12:06 AM~12418525
> *ive  got one set homie un molded,im going this weekend to see if i can get some more tho
> *


let me know.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 26 2007, 05:10 PM~9088520
> *can someone send me some information
> like the measurements,where to cut, etc.
> if i have to make these first before the mold i will i plan on making these metal and when shipped they will be in epoxy primer.......
> ...




:dunno:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i have to tear mine off my 90 but i think i might try to do this myself after reading this topic,


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigtexas120 (Mar 1, 2009)

Theres a guy in texas that makes the 2 door conversion kit for caddies. He had an ad in lowrider magazine a few years ago. His ad was for the bumper pieces between the bumper and the body. The ones that always crack. I called him and he said that he had requests for the euro 2 door moldings and that he was in the process of making them. He said that he would sell both door moldins for $150 a piece. The ad i think was musselman products. I have to go back and find the ad to be sure of the name.


----------



## bigtexas120 (Mar 1, 2009)

mailto:[email protected]


----------



## bigtexas120 (Mar 1, 2009)

Home Products & Services Store Locator Events Clubs Museums 
Musselman Distributing Co. - Old Cars Weekly Automotive Directory 


Search 
Enter a ZIP code to sort results by distance 
Musselman Distributing Co.
Phone: 1-800-354-3254 
Phone 2: (713) 974-9022 
Fax: (713) 974-4485 
Email: [email protected] 
Email to a friend 
Additional Information: Bumper fillers & extensions made from ABS plastic and/or fiberglass for most 1973-90 GM cars. 


CALL US FIRST!

Your #1 source for bumper fillers & extensions, ABS plastic and/or Fiberglass 

for most '73-90 GM Cars. 

Master Card & Visa gladly Accepted. 

Toll Free 800-354-3254 

or email us at: [email protected]











Privacy Policy » Join The Automotive Directory » Advertise with Us » Contact Us » 
©2009 F+W Media, Inc., 4700 E. Galbraith Rd., Cincinnati, OH 45236


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good fuckin topic, now someone should start a sunroof install topic, cause the guys who do them try to keep it a secret like they getting rich off it :uh:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

aight so i got a question... i made my 90 pannels and everything turned out good (thanks to you guys for posting up your ways) but do i have to cut them to go around the rocker clips? or what? im assuming they just slide behind the rocker and then clip on the top. correct?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2009, 03:03 PM~13338560
> *good fuckin topic, now someone should start a sunroof install topic, cause the guys who do them try to keep it a secret like they getting rich off it :uh:
> *


homie :biggrin: IM RICH BITCH!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

can someone please show me how the ends are suppose to look and were they line up on the car its self


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ok. I know everyone and there brother makes the 2 door moldings on LIL. I need a set made but I don't want to here from the people that make them. If you have had a set made and they came out good please send me that way. I know of a bunch of people that make them but have not personally seen any of them. If you haven't personally seen the ones you speak of please don't reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

i see this is harder that it looks


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Nov 11 2008, 03:25 PM~12127764
> *To make a set of "perfect" rockers tools/material u need list
> 
> 1.a compound miter saw to cut your panels so they butt up perfect
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1966slab (Sep 14, 2008)

Where do i get or make the stainless steel rocker molding that goes on and under the door ?


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 1966slab (Sep 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1966slab_@May 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13950606
> *Where do i get or make the stainless steel rocker molding that goes on and under the door ?
> *


From a stock 80 thru 85 Fleetwood brougham coupe Cadillac  

Hugo at Hi Low hyd was making replicas back when he was here in th L.A.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 22 2009, 12:20 AM~13966327
> *From a stock 80 thru 85 Fleetwood brougham coupe Cadillac
> 
> Hugo at Hi Low hyd was making replicas back when he was here in th L.A.
> *


I HAVE SEEN THOSE COPIES OF THEM IM BOUT TO TRY AND MAKE SOME


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 26 2006, 10:02 AM~4709119
> *That ok, cause if I figure it out how to do it the right way it wont be no secret anymore,I would post a how to documentary on them shits, I would rather see peoples rides done up than half assed! Im always down to help out a fellow rider! :biggrin:
> *


awreeeedy thats wasup


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

lets see if i can word this so every one can under stand when you make the molding on the quater (right behind the door in front of the rear wheel) what part should i use for the begining of the quarter molding to meet it to the door


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

'90-'92 Cadillac Hearses and Limos get stolen quite often as they have more material to work with. If you make a mistake, you still have an 2 1/2 to 4 feet per side to fix it.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 5 2009, 05:44 PM~14686256
> *lets see if i can word this so every one can under stand when you make the molding on the quater (right behind the door in front of the rear wheel)  what part should i use for the begining of the quarter molding to meet it to the door
> *


 they get molded just as they would come off the 4 door ,
#1 front and rear door molded together
#2 cut that down to just under 60"
#3 use the leftover from that and mold to the dogleg piece.
# 4 depending on how they were cut you may need to add on to the quarter to make it long enough, so have an extra door molding .
# 5 cap off the ends .


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Aug 6 2009, 03:47 AM~14690983
> *'90-'92 Cadillac Hearses and Limos get stolen quite often as they have more material to work with. If you make a mistake, you still have an 2 1/2 to 4 feet per side to fix it.
> *


 dude round here drives a hearse ,and the quarter moldings in front of the wheel look like they allready made for a coupe :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Big big bump from page 15.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 6 2009, 08:15 AM~14692096
> *dude round here drives a hearse ,and the quarter moldings in front of the wheel look like they allready made for a coupe :0
> *


DEPENDING ON THE MAKER, SOME OF THEM WILL FIT WITH MINOR TRIMING...


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 6 2009, 10:15 AM~14692096
> *dude round here drives a hearse ,and the quarter moldings in front of the wheel look like they allready made for a coupe :0
> *


probably are. I got some off of a weird limo, the quarters were stretched towards the door. They were an exact fit to the 2 dr quarter.


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

I will be making a set soon, first time


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## justn (May 9, 2010)

anyone make these in the DFW/north texas area? i need a set for a 84 eldorado i got em just need em molded toghter


----------



## G-RIDE83 (Jul 24, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

WHAT IS A FAIR PRICE TO PAY TO GET THE SIDE MOLDINGS MOLDED FROM A 4 DOOR CADI TO A 2 DOOR?


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Good info here thanks to thread starter and all contributors started on my yesterday and they are coming along nice the only thing I think I will do differently is that Im gonna take a piece of molding and melt it down and after I have joined them together I will use the melted one to fill in the piece kinda like a plastic bondo and smooth and shape it until it is flawless Im not a big bond fan!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

the limos also have the moldings made of aluminum u just cut to the size of 2 door cadi, u might have to call a limo shop to order u sum.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> the limos also have the moldings made of aluminum u just cut to the size of 2 door cadi, u might have to call a limo shop to order u sum.


Discontinued long ago


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

justn said:


> anyone make these in the DFW/north texas area? i need a set for a 84 eldorado i got em just need em molded toghter





SIDESHOW™;12606768 said:


> WHAT IS A FAIR PRICE TO PAY TO GET THE SIDE MOLDINGS MOLDED FROM A 4 DOOR CADI TO A 2 DOOR?



Id do them cheaper than what they are being done on here. LMK if interested


----------



## PE_AB (Sep 6, 2011)

SIDESHOW™ said:


> WHAT IS A FAIR PRICE TO PAY TO GET THE SIDE MOLDINGS MOLDED FROM A 4 DOOR CADI TO A 2 DOOR?


$300.00 if you bring you own panels...get with Cadillac Connect Mike he can get them done for you...


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

PE_AB said:


> $300.00 if you bring you own panels...get with Cadillac Connect Mike he can get them done for you...


what about getting cadi moldings for a 2 door caprice , who does them?


----------



## PE_AB (Sep 6, 2011)

Get with Mike again on the Carpice panels, my boy got them done at a body shop that had no experience in doing it and they came out good.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

SIDESHOW™ said:


> WHAT IS A FAIR PRICE TO PAY TO GET THE SIDE MOLDINGS MOLDED FROM A 4 DOOR CADI TO A 2 DOOR?


*I plastic weld them front and back.* *No epoxy!



Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories

-Chapo
562-276-6005*


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

MR.LAC said:


> *I plastic weld them front and back.* *No epoxy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the best way I use epoxy for filler and little extra reinforcement on the back after plastic welding of course


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> thats the best way I use epoxy for filler and little extra reinforcement on the back after plastic welding of course


You know what your doing homie! :h5:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

If you have bare metal what is the best way to paint it


----------



## deleonking979 (Mar 25, 2012)

Think'n bout change'n my rocker mold'n on my 82'Coupe Devile... to Fleet wood mold'n... frm fender to rear ... so my question is? How do I go about put'n them on?? I'm sure I still gota use the same studs to mount the center trim.. but wut about the fender and the rear.... so If. N e one can give me a heads up on how do get this mission done.... Let me know. Or steer m n the right direction... thanks... H.twn.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

you dont use any of the coupe studs just screw the fleetwood clips on


----------



## deleonking979 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Homie''''


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CLuTZ (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHATS A GOOD METHOD TO KNOW HOW TO LINE UP SCREWS AND WHERE TO PUT THEM TO PUT THE MOLDINGS ON STRAIGHT THREW THE SIDE


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHATS A GOOD METHOD TO KNOW HOW TO LINE UP SCREWS AND WHERE TO PUT THEM TO PUT THE MOLDINGS ON STRAIGHT THREW THE SIDE


heres how i did mine:
mark your moldings with tape where the clips slide on ,
with your chrome rockers on fit your moldings to the car , they should line up with the body line they cover and the rockers .
then using tape to mark the top of the mo;dings and your clip locations. 
then take off the moldings slide a clip into one tab and measure from top of the molding to where your screw or rivet will go on the clip, the clip is slotted and has a tab to fit the orig studs i snap the little tab off and drilled them out slightly to fit a good size rivet.
drill your holes at tab locations you marked using the measurement of top of molding to clip mounting hole/location


----------



## superwidesec (Nov 10, 2012)

thats a great to do this , to get a nice pro looking job . i wasn't building a lowrider when i put a 1991 front end on a black on black 1984 coupe in 1991. i just saw that they could be changed to look right like i was made on it . everyone thought the car was a proto type from cadillac.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

superwidesec said:


> thats a great to do this , to get a nice pro looking job . i wasn't building a lowrider when i put a 1991 front end on a black on black 1984 coupe in 1991. i just saw that they could be changed to look right like i was made on it . everyone thought the car was a proto type from cadillac.


 your not into lowriders but you 90'ed a coupe in 91 ?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## **EL BANDIT** (Aug 6, 2011)

​TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

ttt


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good info right here


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT for the fellas that started this thread many years ago 
Inspired me to do my own moldings!!!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------

